# R32 Skyline Gts-t registration?



## Bigtoekoh (Nov 12, 2007)

There is a R32 skyline Gts-t already here in washington.
I was wondering how i would get this registered legally?


----------



## hcr32 (Nov 12, 2007)

From what i have read it is really difficult for a private person to do so. I was lucky enough to meet a guy that imorts them and titles them for me so I got mine titled and registered. I know a guy that will get it registered for you if you are intrested pm me.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

has it already been registered and insured? if so then it should be fairly easy, but if the car has just arrived and needs to get inspected and registered for the first time its not gonna be easy


----------



## Bigtoekoh (Nov 12, 2007)

it came a while ago he is currently driving it with a DOL permit on the weekends. i dont think that its been registered here in washington. but i know he is paying insurance for it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if it hasnt been registered you wont be able to get it registered... because of the motorex scandal the only legally allwoed skylines are the R33's

now if he has insurance for it, maybe it has been registered...

but be very careful with your money make sure you know all the ins and outs before you spend a penny


----------

